# The Old World and where to start?



## Khyzer (Dec 22, 2012)

They have seemingly sped up their release date schedule and real life plus college courses mixed in, I am having a hard time keeping up lol. On top of it all I am becoming a little burnt out on the series endlessly droning on (not that I have a problem with it, but every now and then I need a break). Beyond Star Wars, there is really no other series I have given a chance. I have been tempted by trying to break into the Old World as a break from Space Marines, but I (having no idea about any of it) have no idea where to begin. I was thinking of starting at the beginning of the time line with the _Time of Legends_ stuff. My old roommate (who got me into 40k) always talked highly of the _Time of Legends_ stuff. In your opinion would that be the best place to be introduced into the time period and the lore? or would something like the Gotrek and Felix storys be better to start with (kinda like the Gaunts Ghosts can introduce someone to the 40k universe?)

Basically all I know is that the whole series takes place on one world and Chaos exists in this storyline with the same Gods as in the 40k. Beyond that I have no idea, no idea on factions, faith, races, etc, nothing... so any idea on the best starting place would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

If theres any of the main races in the old world that interests you, I could recommend some books for you. Orks, Undead, Brettonnia, Empire, Kislev, Chaos, Lizardmen, High Elves, Dark Elves, Dwarves, Chaos Dwarves, Skaven. Which I think covers the majority.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Well there are plenty of places to get started on.

If _Time of Legends_ is what your interested in I would definitely recommend C.L Werner's _Black Plague_ trilogy. I haven't read the others and what I have read was good but not really enough to get me to read the rest of the series. But I would suggest that you read whichever topic interests you the most. Sigmar Heldenhammer and his founding of the Empire; the Sundering of the Elves into the High Elves and Dark Elves; or the rise, reign and fall of Nagash the Usurper and the end of the kingdom of Nehekhara.

There are several omnibuses that I would say are a great choice for a new reader. _The Chronicles of Malus Darkblade_ was the first WHF, and general fantasy, series that I ever read and it got me into the entire fantasy genre. Anthony Reynolds' _Knights of Bretonnia_ series is a good one as well, but the real classics of fantasy imo are C.L Werner's works. _Brunner the Bounty Hunter_ and _Mathias Thulmann: Witch Hunter_ are both excellent series and must-reads for any WHF fan.

Also _Gotrek and Felix_ is a great starting place, a good long running series that is branching out into novellas and stand-alone novels and audios. And it has two spin-off series, _Ulrika the Vampire_ and _Thanquol and Boneripper_, the latter of which is tied with Darkblade for my favourite fantasy series.

Warhammer Heroes is also a good series to get into. Each book is a stand-alone novel about a Hero or Villain of the setting and focuses on telling a story about them, sometimes their origin story, or a new story that explores these characters beyond an Army Book page. So far the best of them, imo, are _Van Horstmann_ by Ben Counter, _Luthor Huss_ by Chris Wraight, _The Swords of the Emperor_ duology by Chris Wraight is absolutely epic, and _The Red Duke_ by C.L Werner. (Still waiting on Lokhir Fellheart, seriously whoever writes a WH Heroes novel about him will be my hero.)


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Note, only first part of the Black Plague series is out, second is comming soon.


----------



## Khyzer (Dec 22, 2012)

Ugh, you make it sound so great that I want to read them all right now lol, but where to find all the time and money for all that haha. I am having a hard enough time keeping up with just the 40k universe lol.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

There are several I'd advise: The Ambassador Chronicles, Time of Legends Malekith/Shadowking/Caledor, Nagash 1, 2, 3, Black War 1 and eventually 2. Ulrika novels (and gotrek and felix up to vampire slayer to get the background), the florin novels, and gordon rennies zavant. CL werner is a solid bet, especially later on.

Things to avoid- anything written by sarah cawkwell, graham mcneil (outside of the ambassador, that was his Thousand Sons of Fantasy), nick kyme (seriously i don't wipe my dogs arse with his rubbish)


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Vaz said:


> C.L Werner is a solid bet, especially later on.


C.L Werner is always a solid bet. There's nothing he hasn't written that isn't great. Especially his Chaos Wastes series, that Khyzer is something else I would recommend you try if you can get your hands on them. _Palace of the Plague Lord_ and _Blood for the Blood God!_ Both are novels that any Chaos fan will deeply enjoy, for their uncompromising and grim look into Chaos in fantasy.


LotN


----------



## Khyzer (Dec 22, 2012)

Lord of the Night said:


> C.L Werner is always a solid bet. There's nothing he hasn't written that isn't great. Especially his Chaos Wastes series, that Khyzer is something else I would recommend you try if you can get your hands on them. _Palace of the Plague Lord_ and _Blood for the Blood God!_ Both are novels that any Chaos fan will deeply enjoy, for their uncompromising and grim look into Chaos in fantasy.
> 
> 
> LotN


I've always heard amazing things about C.L. Werner and he definitely won my attention and adoration after I read _Siege of Castellax_. I am more hoping to start with novels that set a base and a background to the world. It is a pet peeve of mine, where in a story they relate back to events of the past or key characters that are covered in another book. Like the myriad of references to Macharius in the 40k universe. So I usually find myself putting a bookmark in my books and running to Lexicanum to "be in" on the references lol... OCD I know... 

Thats why I was thinking at starting at the beginning of the timeline (I believe its the beginning anyways...) with _Legend of Sigmar_, _The Sundering_, _The Rise of Nagash_, etc.

Going to have to buy a new bookcase for this new collection I am about to collect lol.


----------



## gridge (Feb 11, 2012)

I haven't read the Legend of Sigmar so I can't comment on that but I guess starting at the beginning would be good if you are unfamiliar with the fluff. However, I will say that The Sword of the Emperor set is a fantastic read. If you're a fan of dwarfs you may enjoy Nick Khyme's works. I believe his fantasy writing is far, far better than what he has done for 40K (which I find pretty much unreadable).


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Sorry for some thread hi-jacking but why read Gotrek and Felix up to Vampire Slayer Vaz? Is that when the series declines or just for the info in Ulrika as that has been something I have been wanting to pick up.


----------



## gridge (Feb 11, 2012)

High_Seraph said:


> Sorry for some thread hi-jacking but why read Gotrek and Felix up to Vampire Slayer Vaz? Is that when the series declines or just for the info in Ulrika as that has been something I have been wanting to pick up.


I don't want to speak for anyone else but I will tell you that I stopped reading Gotrek and Felix at the point Nathan Long took over for William King...which would be after Giantslayer if memory serves. In my opinion the series takes a noticeable hit. You may enjoy the author's work though, it just didn't work for me the same way.


----------

